# Anyone train American Combat Karate?



## RN Jay (Sep 8, 2009)

I looking for a good street fighters art for self defense i have heard this is one of the best?


----------



## still learning (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello,  One thing for sure...Martial arts is slowly changing....

Today people want things to learn..be easy, quick, effective, and NOT long term training....

Not sure if American Combat Karate fits this areas.....

Aloha,  .....Running...so far easy to learn..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 8, 2009)

RN Jay said:


> I looking for a good street fighters art for self defense i have heard *this is one of the best*?


 
There is no "best"


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 8, 2009)

What one may see best for them may not be for xomeone elde, we all must look deep inside ourself and go to each school and see what one thinks. I mean come on some people like ford while other only want a buick.


----------



## Damon1698 (Sep 8, 2009)

it sounds nice never heard of it before combat karate.. sounds cool lol


----------



## RN Jay (Sep 8, 2009)

you are some wierd guys lol...anyone know if american combat karate still has schools?


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 8, 2009)

If you use the search function on this site and type in "American Combat Karate" or, probably better "Richard Barathy" you'll get enough threads to make your eyes bleed.

Enjoy!


----------



## RN Jay (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks I found it...


----------

